#   >      2009
-        2009 ?      ?   ,   ,  , ,   ?

----------

148  249
                 ,  , ,       ,  ,  ,   ,     ...
      ,             . :  211  213   - ,  212, 222, 226         ..

----------


## 80

,    ,   ,    ,..        ,       -  ?

----------


## kurti

> ,    ,   ,    ,..        ,       -  ?


   ,  1,   631 ,          .       .

----------


## 80

> ,  1,   631 ,          .       .


-     ,    - (   ,     ,   ? 

      631.  1, ,  ,   ,       .  -  - ,     ,    .

----------


## kurti

> 1, ,  ,   ,       .  -  - ,     ,    .


   ,    ,   ,     ,            .     .     . :Wink:

----------


## manlike

1  631

----------


## kurti

> 1  631


........     , 




> **    631


      ,     ,    630  ,         .   631        ,   .       ,   ,  .
  148.
"...           ,  , ,       ,  ,  ,   ,     ,         (. 0504064).
    .....?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 80

> ........     , 
>       ,


,!        ,    .!

----------

2008      (   , ),  2009    - ,   ???

----------


## Plesen~

> 2008      (   , ),  2009    - ,   ???


-.. :Smilie:      ,     1000  3000   10   20 .,   01.01.2009..
             ,  ,     ,          ,  ,       ,   ,   (  )     ,   -       ,   -      ""      .       -       ,        ?    01.01.2009 ?    ?

----------


## kurti

> -..     ,     1000  3000   10   20 .,   01.01.2009..


...      ,     "  "   .....       ,      1000  3000   10   20 .,   01.01.2009,     .   ,    ,     .      " "  :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

..

----------


## 022

"! ?     ,   !

----------


## Margo_83

> "! ?     ,   !


    , ,   ""  :

" ", 2009, N 2
..,               :

" :        ,      1  2009 .    ,     (    1000 .  3000 . ;  10 000 .  20 000 . ,     )       1  2009 .  ."

----------


## kurti

> "! ?     ,   !


  .
    30.03.2009  02-06-07 /1411
           ,        30.12.2008  148.

----------


## Planeta

2009 .          ,                 .

----------


## Planeta



----------

.       ?          . ,     .       .   ?    ,      ?

----------


## Plesen~

, ,  148  .. 
   ?  ,     ...          ... ,  ...
         01.01.2009,     - ,      ,   ...    ...

----------

Plesen,  .

            :

       17  (..      148)      .
..   17                ,   10 .

    ?     -?
-   . 
 .5    ,  ,          .

----------


## Plesen~

> ..  :
> 
>        17  (..      148)      .


     ,  17 .03 ,       ,  01.01.2009 ..




> -?


,         01.01.2009 -        .     ,     .             .



> .5    ,  ,          .


       . 
 .    ,      ,  ,         -    100%,   , -     ,  - .

----------

Plesen,   !

----------


## Planeta

2005       ,   -     .  148., ,     ,      ...          ,                   . ,  ,     .

----------


## manlike

> 148., ,     ,      ...


  ,    . .249   148   ,          () . ,  /      /  ,    -  ,     ,  -      (),   ().

----------


## Planeta

219.       150201000 ()
.5            ()    ,      ,         .
   (       )           .
                 .

.3              .
( .    30.12.2008 N 310-)
         () ,       ,       ,   , .
        . 
 150201000 "   "
         ,       ,      ,   .,            .249  148.
       .        ,       .    ,      .

----------


## Plesen~

,    ??  -    ,    (   87)         ..

----------


## Plesen~

> .


 ..





> ,       ,      ,   .


 ...

----------


## Plesen~

-...    ...

  ,     ...
  6
** -  ,      ;
*
*-      ,             *     - ,*      , ** **    ,   , *   ;*

----------


## Plesen~

,  -    ,          -   ,  ,      . ..      302,303...
      ,

----------


## Plesen~

,      ...

----------


## Plesen~

98,87  148.

   - 148,           ...
 (      )      19.09.2008  98 "         ** " 
  -     148-    98-  - , ,  , -   2010 .
    01.09.2008  87 "   **  **        " ... 
   -        - ..     ..        (8),     (87),         ...
      ( ,  ....)   ()  ,      ...        ...

----------


## Plesen~

,                 ( 148),  - (98  87)          (  )   ..

 ,    (),          (      )    -          :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    ??  -    ,    (   87)         ..


-..   , ,
    ,  -  ,     - ..  ,    ... ,     ...

----------


## Plesen~

: ,   ,     ,    ...
 -        ,  ,  ,      ,     (    )  ...

----------


## Plesen~

,  ,  ..

----------


## Planeta

. ,  ,    .          ,         150201000  /   ,    ?

----------


## kurti

Plesen~  .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,         150201000  /   ,    ?


,  ,   ..     ,      
    ..
  150201000        (    )
  250202000

----------


## Plesen~

,          5       - ,           - ,      ...       ,        ...

----------


## olich 1981

!

----------


## olich 1981

,     !-?

----------


## olich 1981

1-,  !

----------


## Planeta

Plesen, 
    .     ,       .     ,    150201000         ,          1/12    .     .   !

----------


## manlike

> ,     !-?


       ,..   .     ,     .

----------


## desna

> ,     !-?


.      1-. :Big Grin:

----------


## olich 1981

,    ! ,     1-!

----------


## ...

, ,         1,       ,      "-"?

----------


## Plesen~

-  ...

----------


## olich 1981

Plesen~, !, ,   ? ,   ?

----------


## Plesen~

12  2009   25
                   ,        1  2008 .  87

----------

> :     ,


           .       .       ,        . ,       ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,        . ,       ?


    ,     -  -            ...

----------

,       ,      ?          .        ? ?  !

----------

,        .

----------


## miss_tatyana

,  ,          ?   ,     2- ,    ,     ,     ? 
   ,        ,        ,   ,        148-?

----------

> ,  ,          ?   ,     2- ,    ,     ,     ?


        ?




> ,


   ?

----------


## miss_tatyana

?          (       )        ,        .

----------


## miss_tatyana

,  , !      2008

----------


## desna

*miss_tatyana*, -      .
    ,   ,   ,     ,   ,        ,  . ,       - ,      ,   80 ,      ,  50 .  ,    ,    .       ,    ,         -   100 ,            ,     20     .    ?  ,         ,           .
    ,     .     ,    ,            ,        .

----------


## miss_tatyana

,          .     ,      ?

----------


## miss_tatyana

,   ,       ,               .

----------


## desna

.           . 
  ,        **  -   .

----------

> ,     .     ,    ,            ,        .


,            ,         .

                        ,              .       .

----------


## miss_tatyana

...
1.   -     , .  -     25.05,         25 . 
2. (  )-   , ..      3.06.         .
    ,  ,   . 
    ,      . 

     ,        -  :Angy man: .

----------


## desna

> ...
> 1.   -     , .  -     25.05,         25 . 
> 2. (  )-   , ..      3.06.         .
>     ,  ,   . 
>     ,      .


*miss_tatyana*,   ,    ,     .    ,        ,  ,   .



> ,        - .


     ,   ,       ,      .

----------

> miss_tatyana  
>     ,        - .


                  .
         ,   ,              ,               .

          .       .





> 3.18.             ,       ( - ).
>                          ,          ,     (*  ,       * )       .


          .

----------


## miss_tatyana

[QUOTE=;52217345]
          . 

, ,         ,       .
    ,    , . 
     ,        .

----------


## miss_tatyana

, ,         ,       .
    ,    , . 
     ,        .

----------


## desna

,    .

----------


## miss_tatyana

,  *desna*,   ,    ,     - " ".            ,     ,      ,    , .

----------


## Plesen~

,         
       "",    ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ...
> 1. **  -     , .  -     25.05,         25 .


    ?
  148         ?

----------

Plesen~,     .     -      -      ,       .         .  1-   -      / -      -     -  . ?

----------


## Plesen~

> 1-   -


  :
1.       -    ,  -  . -      .    ...    ,    ,    "  ,-,   ".   -  ( ),    .
2.    ,      1,    .
3.  ,     ,  -        ,    , ...         



> / -      -     -  . ** ?


, ,

----------

,     .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,     .


,
    ,  ,      -  .
     " - ",  ,      

1.        , .  ,  ,    
.166   - **           .
 167         ** :....
    ,    ,     ** .

  - ** ,      ;
**  -  ,    ,    ** ...      , .....   ;

----------


## Plesen~

,  ,   ** ** ,   ,       ,      ,      -   .
              ......      ,         ,     "" -,     ,     05.01.2004 N 1

----------


## Plesen~

-  ,    ,        ,  ,   ,    -   50 .    ...
:
-         (     );
-     - ,
       "+"   "-",
-            ,          ;
-                - (  ),        ,

----------


## Plesen~

> 16*7*  ** :....


,  .168,  167     :Smilie:

----------

Plesen~     ?       ,       ,     ,             ?

----------


## Plesen~

> Plesen~     ?


    ?




> **   , 
> **     ,


    ,   ,  .
      ,  ,         ,      ....



> , 
> 
>             ?


     ?  ?            .
    ...
        ? ? ?
  ?  - ...
 ,   ,    ?      ...
 , ,  ,     ,     ?      /1 /-      ..
 ?      15.06.2009  ,      24.06      ?      20-23.06?    -.

 ,     ,    -  ,     ,       ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  *desna*,   ,    ,     - " ".


    6   ,   ...



> ,     ,      ,    , .


  6   ,   ...

    ,     ,   ...
 ,   6 :  ** -  ,    ,     -  ( ,   ,  )  **      ,  - ,     ** ;

----------


## Plesen~

**           .

  "   "...       ,       ,      (     ), 
         , 
   ,     ,  ,    ?
    ?
 ,       .    ,    .
         ,     ?
       .  ,      .

----------


## Milana_

6    :Smilie:      ,        .     .      206.16.1,   ,    .     , ..           .        .         .             .    !      ,      206   302,     .  Plesen~,  ?

----------


## Plesen~

, ,      ,   ..
         ?   ?   ?    , ,  ,        .?
,         - ?   . -         (  ..) ?   ?            ? ,   ...
  ?     ?    ?  ?..  ....

----------


## Milana_

,   :
[QUOTE=Plesen~;52238042]
 ,        .?# -  ,        -  , , ,   ..

#,         - ?# -   ,                .      ,   ,   .        401.01.1.262  302.16.1,      ,      302.16.1  304.05.1
    - -   ,           .  ,   ,      -  -  ,    .. ,          .         ,       ,     :   
     -  206.16.1  304.05.1  - 10 000 
           -  401.01.1  302.16.1  -  8 000  
                                             302.16.1  206.16.1  -  8 000  .
    -             ?

----------


## _

*Plesen~*  c     .       ,  -    ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   :
>  -   ,   **             .      ,   ,   .        401.01.1.262  302.16.1, 
>      ,      302.16.1  304.05.1


  ,        ...
  -       ,    ,  40101262  30216730,   (     ,          ,         )  50113262  50211262,     ,

----------


## Plesen~

"  "      -
     -  20616560/ -  30405262,         30216830  20616660..
     ,    ..     -   ,       ?    ?          ,     ?  ...

----------


## Milana_

1)    !!!!!!!!!
2) .          , ..   .   ,        ,   ,       ,      .
   ,          ,            ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,          ,            ?


     ?     ?
   ,   ,    -       ?

        .. 
 ,   , 100 .,  ,  3 . ,  , ,         ,     3000  .   ,         .

----------


## Milana_

,     .    -   .       ,       - ,     .   .    ,        3- .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,       - ,


  ,    ,    ,   ,        ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  -    ?


  ?      ?     ,   ,         ?
,     ,         , ,        -  ,    .

----------


## Plesen~

,   5 -    ,    ...

----------


## marina-gdj

> ?      ?     ,   ,         ?
> ,     ,         , ,        -  ,    .


     ,            -    ,   ,          ,    . ,   ,      -    ,     .         ?       ,    (,      ,    340,        ,        ).  ,    , .  .            ,      , ..,   ,     .  ,           .   ,  -  -      ,   ,    .

----------


## Milana_

,    .     - "...     :       .  01.04.09     30%       ...".   .      ????            ..             ...    ,     .

----------


## _

*Plesen~*   :yes:

----------


## _

:        4     ,        -       -  .      -          -       .    ?????

----------


## _

> -  ,    ,        ,  ,   ,    -   50 .    ...
> :
> -         (     );
> -     - ,
>        "+"   "-",
> -            ,          ;
> -                - (  ),        ,



                 -     ?      -       -      ,      -    1.03.09        1.08.09  10.08.09 -    ,   .    ?

----------

> ,    .....
> ....
>   ,  -  -      ,   ,    .


      " ",  ...
     (    ,   - ),    ...  ,   .

 - ...         ,    ,

----------

> *Plesen~*


 , ,   -              ....
    ,

----------

,   "   "   "    ,        (  ),             ,         ,        ..     ...

----------

> .  01.04.09     30%       ...".   .


  ,    ,        ,      3 ,    ,    1    10 %,   20%  ... 30%  1  -    1/4 -  25%,        -    ,  ,       .        , 211,212,213-

----------


## _

**       ,        .         :Frown:            ,      .

----------

.

----------

.

----------

,        1:         ,         ,   .  !

----------

,   :  1  ,  ,   ,     ,   ,        /,   !  !  -   ,      .   ,     , ? ?

----------


## marina-gdj

> " ",  ...
>      (    ,   - ),    ...  ,


 -  ,    ,         "    ,         , ,        -  ,    .  ", , ,      .   :      - ,      ,          ,      .      ,     ,  , ,     (     ).

----------

> -  ,    ,         "    ,         , ,        -  ,    .  "


   ?
              208       .
                   ,                             ,          .

      (    )      -       .               .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,        1: ....  .  !


  1?   ,     ...  -   1 ..     ,    ,      ...   .    -    ,      .. 1

----------


## Plesen~

> ** "    ,


   ,   ..



> , ,     (     ).


,    ,   ,      ,       , ,    ,  - ,   ... 
   ,             ,   - , - , -            .
 .      -        .
        ,    ,    ...         ,    ,  ,         .

----------


## Plesen~

> **  **.


      ,         ,       ,  **   .
.... 129-...

----------


## dennis27

> 1?   ,     ...  -   1 ..     ,    ,      ...   .    -    ,      .. 1


  77,  8-  ?

----------


## Plesen~

> 77,  8-  ?


 ..    7..           ,     ,   .. 
    ,        "",    ,   ..

----------

> ,         ,       ,  **   .
> .... 129-...


  :Big Grin: 

            :




> 159.  
> 
> 1. ,          (  ) ,    .
> 2.      ,     ,     ,   ,     ,  ,        .
> 3.    ,    ,      ,     ,     .
> 
>  161. ,     
> 1.      ,   ,   :
> 1)        ;
> ...


 
 161.1.1   161.1.2 
   .
-       




> 


 :Redface:

----------

161.1.1   161.2 

 :Frown:

----------


## kurti

> ..    7..           ,     ,   .. 
>     ,        "",    ,   ..


   ,      ,  ,    ,    -    ,     " ".           ,   ""     :Smilie:       ,    - ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> 161.1.1   161.2 
>    .
> -


,      ,  .

 :
              (. 161  ).   ,   ,   ,    .
          .   :
1.        .  ,             ,      ,   ,    .
2.      ,             .
3.   ,   ,        .        ,  ,     ,    ,  ,   , ,   .

----------

> ,      ,  .
> 
>  :
> **  (. 161  ). ** ,   ,   , ** .


                              .

        ?
                       ?

         161.1.1         ?

----------

**,         .  , ,      .    .
 , ,   ,     .

   -  ,  , , , - -    [B][B] . ..  -          . 
/- ,  ( )   -    ...   .
         - ,     .     .     (    )    -   ? 
   ,    .

----------

-   ...   . 
,     ,     , ...        , , ...  ... ..      - ,     . ..      ...  - ?

----------


## kurti

> **,         .  , ,      .    .
>  , ,   ,     .


  ,       .      .     ,   *,    (  ,    -   ),   ,       (,   ..)
  ,    , " ".           . :        ,      -  -.       :Wink: ?

----------

()

----------

.      .  ,    /,       .      -           .    .     .

----------


## Plesen~

> 


  ?    ?




> .


      ..

----------


## stas

** ,      : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=287255

----------

[QUOTE=Plesen~;52330345]  ?    ?



,

----------

,     ,  ,      ,      211          (     )....    ,            ,           ...  ,  ""   ""...       ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,            ,           ...


    -      ,   ,,    -         ...
    ..



> ,  ""   ""...       ...


     ,    ...            -   ,   ,       ..       ..     -,           ..  ..    ...

----------


## Plesen~

-      ,         206(208)   205,

----------

